
Accelerate your deploys with these 5 CircleCI optimizations - giacaglia
https://transcend.io/blog/accelerate-your-deploys-with-these-5-circleci-optimizations
======
maximur
We decided to use Cypress in our company (around 40 engineers) and ci/cd
integration was a big pain. This is very helpful! Thanks David

~~~
HenryTrois
Very interesting, indeed!

------
ericfan
Very interesting article

